# Alternative error messages



## Scott Huish (Mar 7, 2006)

in Haiku!

http://funny2.com/haiku.htm


----------



## Oorang (Mar 7, 2006)

That is awesome.


----------



## Cbrine (Mar 7, 2006)

This one's my favorite!!!

Three things are certain:
Death, taxes, and lost data.
Guess which has occurred.

'Course it goes with my tag line!!


----------



## Oorang (Mar 7, 2006)

Aborted effort:
Close all that you have worked on.
You ask way too much.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Mar 8, 2006)

my macro won't work
open mister excell board
ask eric van geit


----------



## Oorang (Mar 8, 2006)

The numbers don't work
It is so sad to see that
I have to leave now


----------



## farnuckl (Mar 9, 2006)

**** Runtime Error
I guess I'll try to debug
Help Excel gurus!


----------



## Oorang (Mar 9, 2006)

You are now lagged much
Forever is a long time
No save happening


----------

